# Clen?



## seismicslayer (Oct 5, 2015)

What's a good beginner dose for clen. I've never used it before I have 40 4mg tabs. Thanks for any help

babykong


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

Id say.. Start at 20mg work your way up to 120mg cycle off and on.


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> What's a good beginner dose for clen. I've never used it before I have 40 4mg tabs. Thanks for any help
> 
> babykong


Alter ego huh? Lol


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Montego said:


> Alter ego huh? Lol


Lol I guess so.

babykong


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 5, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Id say.. Start at 20mg work your way up to 120mg cycle off and on.


So start with 20mg a day. Split it up thru the day or all at once?

babykong


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 5, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Id say.. Start at 20mg work your way up to 120mg cycle off and on.


How long of cycles?

babykong


----------



## Millslane (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if clenbuterol will show up as an amphetamine on a drug test? My buddy wants to run clean and T3, but gets randomly tested by the state. just trying to be safe. thank you brothers...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> How long of cycles?
> 
> babykong



You could do 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Their is a few different methods.


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 6, 2015)

Millslane said:


> Does anyone know if clenbuterol will show up as an amphetamine on a drug test? My buddy wants to run clean and T3, but gets randomly tested by the state. just trying to be safe. thank you brothers...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes it can give a false positive for amphetamine

babykong


----------



## Millslane (Oct 6, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> Yes it can give a false positive for amphetamine
> 
> babykong


Thank you seismicslayer:, I guess you won't be trying that can I PM you with a question about the a site?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 6, 2015)

Millslane said:


> Thank you seismicslayer:, I guess you won't be trying that can I PM you with a question about the a site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sure

babykong


----------



## stevensams (Oct 15, 2015)

Yea 20mg is a safe place to start off to test your tolerance.


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 15, 2015)

stevensams said:


> Yea 20mg is a safe place to start off to test your tolerance.


What should I be looking for when going up to warm me I might be getting to a to high of a dose?

babykong


----------



## Fully5 (Dec 21, 2015)

Only thing I notice a lot is the shakes as I take the doseage up. Is really only noticeable on first day after increasing. I Don't usually go above 120mcg. Also don't take close to sleep made that mistake and couldn't sleep.

But some sides are
Muscle cramps, tremors, increase HR, insomnia, Increased BP, anxiety, sweating.

Just listen to your body it will let you know what is right for you. Start low and work your way up to determine your tolerance. Good luck


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> Yes it can give a false positive for amphetamine
> 
> babykong



Lol fucking bullshit!

I don't like 2 on 2 off, receptors get too blunted.

You can try 4 on 3 off. Use some Benedryl to  up regulate your receptors - but watch the dose that shit can knock you around some.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 22, 2015)

Clen is dosed in micrograms (mcg), not milligrams (mg).
Go ahead, take 40mg of clen...you'll learn the difference between mcg and mg real quick...before you die.

Never, ever heard of Clen causing a false positive on a drug test.

You can always add Ketotifen and run clen as long as you like.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 22, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Take a tab and find out.  I tried IMR's for the first time this year and started at that dose.  I was shaking harder than a methadone addict shooting up the last of his stash, not knowing where the next fix was going to come from.



But...you are a methadone addict who just shot up the last of his stash...probably swallowing cawk on the corner for that next fix...

I stopped by the neighbor's to get my fix. I stole his dog's phenobarbital seizure meds.


----------

